# Yep! Another Freebie



## LSIrish (Mar 2, 2013)

Your First Carving Pattern was my first published free tutorial, 1998. Today I have updated this classic carving pattern project, bringing to this article over eighteen years of wood carving book authoring experience and wood carving joy.

It is ready for online reading or download our 22 page free e-Project which focuses on the basic terms, carving woods, beginner's tool set, basic cuts and strokes, walks you through your First Carving Pattern Project, plus three extra free patterns.

Please, bookmark our sites - LSIrish.com ArtDesignsStudio.com ! Over the next few weeks you will lots of updates, new revised articles, and tons of new patterns.


----------



## RaggedKerf (Aug 5, 2012)

Wow, what a wealth of information! Many thanks for the generous sharing of your knowledge!!


----------



## Sanding2day (May 6, 2013)

Greatly appreciate it!!! My wife has expressed an interest in relief carving which has enticed me to get more involved in it as well… Certain that both of us can put your Ebook to use…


----------

